# I've totally changed my mind about MAC brushes



## MissResha (Feb 24, 2009)

*sigh*

so in the beginning i had 1 or 2 of those SE brushes, which i still think aren't that great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but then over the past months, i got my hands on a couple of the fullsize versions and i must say....*i now see what the fuss is*. the funny thing is, i have tons of great brushes, but nothing works better with my actual MAC makeup than my MAC brushes. its weird. like, the 239 picks up color perfect, and so do my other MAC brushes. They were truly made for their own product. I feel bad for talking shit but again, when your first MAC brush is an SE, you don't get the full effect...and you will probably think the rest of the brushes suck donkey ass. 

Yesterday I went to my CCO and picked up a set of MAC brushes, the 187, 168, 222 and 263 (total $80 - I talked 7 bucks off somehow). And I washed them immediately. This morning, I went to use them and they were so damn soft, fluffy and efficient. Shock and awe. I then put a thin piece of clear scotch tape on the numbers so they wouldn't rub off (way better than nail polish i think).

So, for anyone skeptical of the MAC brushes, and for anyone who thought it was a bunch of hype (like I did), I'm here to tell you that these brushes are the shit and are to be respected...and I'm an asshole for thinking otherwise.

I'm amazed.

I still love the hell out of my Too Faced/Costco/Sonia Kashuk brushes, but I gotta give it to MAC.....

Nothing contours better than my 109 and 168.

Nothing blends out color better than my 224.

Nothing picks up color better than my 239. (thx tish)

Nothing defines my crease better than my 217. (thx tish)

And my 2 187's? One for blush, one for foundation. LOVE!

I am now a convert.


----------



## gitts (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to agree with you completely.  My first MAC brushes were SE and I thought they were crap.  My 187SE sheds like a bitch.  I decided to buy the full size 187 and I love it.  I will not be buying any more SE brushes, I dont want to run the risk of buying them for the price and getting poor quality.  I will just save and buy the full size brushes one by one.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 24, 2009)

^^god i thought it was just me LOL. i was like "why can't i love these like everyone else"

then someone said that the fullsize brushes were hand made and the SE were machine made, so i was like ORLY???

it was a wrap after that. no more SE brushes for me, period!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 24, 2009)

I completely agree..I just recently went crazy buying all my full size MAC brushes and I am in love. So anyway I was at the Pro store on Sun. and she did my contour with her full size 168, so I went home and did it with my craptastic SE 168 and it didn't look the same whatsoever! So of course today AS SOON as I get off work I am going to pick up  REAL 168...oh and I got my 180 today and I'm super excited to try it out tomorrow-sorry I just had to share


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2009)

yup i concur! i started with the se's however have slowly been buying full sized brushes and they are by far better!! i also adore my 239 full size and i also have great love for my 109 and 182 kabuki! now the se's are not crap... but they're nothing compared to the full size brushes... 

i think it's a step up thing... first i always used sponge applicaters, then i went onto cheap brushes which were a pack of 10 for £5, then mac se brushes and now finally the big daddy full sized ones!


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have any SE brushes because I've been weary about comments people have made about them. With that being said, my full sized MAC brushes are my babies.


----------



## lukinamama (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I completely agree..I just recently went crazy buying all my full size MAC brushes and I am in love. So anyway I was at the Pro store on Sun. and she did my contour with her full size 168, so I went home and did it with my craptastic SE 168 and it didn't look the same whatsoever! So of course today AS SOON as I get off work I am going to pick up REAL 168...*oh and I got my 180* today and I'm super excited to try it out tomorrow-sorry I just had to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
where did you find 180?I need it


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

The 109 is my HG of all brushes. I can use it for foundation,contour, blush, highlighter, shucks if I could get that puppy in my crease I would! If you think the 217 is a crease beater, you should try the 226! Enjoy your brushes!


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have any SE brushes that I have replaced w/ the full size ones yet.  Although, I think I will soon b/m my mac full size brushes are seriously the shit!!  Lol, I remember using my 219SE and thought, wtf!?!?  THIS is the brush everyone raves about. My $2 crown brush is better than this mess... 

 But, you are tempting me to grab a full size 219 AND a 187.  I already like the 187se, so the full size should be heaven.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_where did you find 180?I need it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, please share I wanna know too!


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_The 109 is my HG of all brushes. I can use it for foundation,contour, blush, highlighter, shucks if I could get that puppy in my crease I would! If you think the 217 is a crease beater, you should try the 226! Enjoy your brushes!_

 
109 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I need another one, two, or three.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_The 109 is my HG of all brushes. I can use it for foundation,contour, blush, highlighter, shucks if I could get that puppy in my crease I would! If you think the 217 is a crease beater, you should try the 226! Enjoy your brushes!_

 

if i could find that baby, trust me i would. it's like, Where's Waldo. i cannot find it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i want it so bad lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I don't have any SE brushes that I have replaced w/ the full size ones yet.  Although, I think I will soon b/m my mac full size brushes are seriously the shit!!  Lol, I remember using my 219SE and thought, wtf!?!?  THIS is the brush everyone raves about. My $2 crown brush is better than this mess... 

 But, you are tempting me to grab a full size 219 AND a 187.  I already like the 187se, so the full size should be heaven._

 

the 187 is amazing. i play with it LMAO. like, its just so soft and sturdy at the same time. its perfect for everything. if i had to get ONE mac brush, that would be the one. it's a definite multitasker.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 24, 2009)

I love my MAC tools as well. I've had lots of other brands but now I've eliminated most of them and I stick to MAC. I've had a few of my brushes for about 5 or 6 years and they are still in great condition.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_*sigh*

so in the beginning i had 1 or 2 of those SE brushes, which i still think aren't that great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but then over the past months, i got my hands on a couple of the fullsize versions and i must say....*i now see what the fuss is*. the funny thing is, i have tons of great brushes, but nothing works better with my actual MAC makeup than my MAC brushes. its weird. like, the 239 picks up color perfect, and so do my other MAC brushes. They were truly made for their own product. I feel bad for talking shit but again, when your first MAC brush is an SE, you don't get the full effect...and you will probably think the rest of the brushes suck donkey ass. 

Yesterday I went to my CCO and picked up a set of MAC brushes, the 187, 168, 222 and 263 (total $80 - I talked 7 bucks off somehow). And I washed them immediately. This morning, I went to use them and they were so damn soft, fluffy and efficient. Shock and awe. I then put a thin piece of clear scotch tape on the numbers so they wouldn't rub off (way better than nail polish i think).

So, for anyone skeptical of the MAC brushes, and for anyone who thought it was a bunch of hype (like I did), I'm here to tell you that these brushes are the shit and are to be respected...and I'm an asshole for thinking otherwise.

I'm amazed.

I still love the hell out of my Too Faced/Costco/Sonia Kashuk brushes, but I gotta give it to MAC.....

Nothing contours better than my 109 and 168.

Nothing blends out color better than my 224.

Nothing picks up color better than my 239. (thx tish)

Nothing defines my crease better than my 217. (thx tish)

And my 2 187's? One for blush, one for foundation. LOVE!

I am now a convert.




_

 
Can't agree with you more!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 24, 2009)

I must say that I agree with all of you. I love my full size brushes. I try to buy one with each haul or mini haul.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 24, 2009)

yay... let the obsession begin!  
Glad youve come round to them!!


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 24, 2009)

you are so right because my first MAC brushes was a brush set from colorforms and i liked them because they are good and all but once i have gotten full size brushes i am like so amazed


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_where did you find 180?I need it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Yes, please share I wanna know too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

I ordered mine Thurs and I got it today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f219/m...ht-now-129228/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yah Yeah Missy we knew you would!!! That is why I own about 2-3 ea and more of all my fullsize lovers!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 24, 2009)

wow thanks for this post i never knew that about the SEs


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 24, 2009)

And here i feel like a fool. I LOVE my SE brushes. The only ones i thought were crappy were from like 3-4 years ago. I got the set a bit of everything... now they were complete crap, but since then, they've all been really good.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 25, 2009)

Why do they make se brushes if people are going to assume that all mac brushes are overhyped and crappy? Isn't that bad for business? I for one would appreciate smaller handle brushes that are actually usable. That being said I still have like 4 SE brush sets LOL.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 25, 2009)

I too have been converted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I grudgingly got a 109 a few weeks ago after reading threads on here and nearly had an orgasm when I applied my SFF with it. 

It uses up way less product than sponges and blends much better.  Soft yet strong.  It doesn't scratch/hurt my skin like the cheap, synthetic brush I tried.  My only complaint is that it sheds a little.  I would love to get a second 109 for my blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My next purchase will be a 187 or 188.


----------



## Timberlynn (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot imagine not using MAC brushes - they are the best and well worth the money regardless of what others have said about generic versions.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know why but I can't get myself to buy the full size eye brushes.  I have the SE and honestly, I am truly satisfied with it.  But I have bought the 180, 182, 183, & 187 brushes lol But face brushes are crucial IMO. Ugh its so much money.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 25, 2009)

i probably shouldn't say that the SE brushes suck.

i honestly don't think they suck, but again, since all i heard was how these brushes were supposed to be the BEST brushes EVER, i was like "no, this brush is not all that ,and it's not worth $40+"

buuuuuut that was because i was foolishly playing around with those SE's lol. The FULLsize ones are waaaay better and worth the hype. I seriously do not have a brush like the 224. I am AMAZED at that brush. It's like a magic wand. It does EXACTLY what i want it to do. It listens. It's obedient. I fucking love it!! I need that 226 and i want the 214. I may get the 188, but since I have one sorta like it from Costco, I'm not in a big hurry.

I need at least 3 of the 239's though. They are amazing, too bad they stain a little though, but I understand lol.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the SE eye brushes that came in this past holiday and the buffer brush that came with the Charming Garnet set. I only have one full size right now - the 226 and it is pure love. However, I will keep buying SE for traveling. My bf and I are long distance and I'd hate to take - and lose! - full size MAC brushes. But I'm gonna start slowly but surely investing in the full size ones too.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 25, 2009)

My first MAC brushes were SE's, and while they're all right, they definitely don't compare to the full sizes! I've spent a fortune already in brushes and still don't have all the ones I want, but it's so worth it. I pretty much only use MAC brushes now.


----------



## carandru (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I need at least 3 of the 239's though. They are amazing, too bad they stain a little though, but I understand lol._

 
I just bought TWO MORE this weekend b/c I thought the same thing!! Lol, I bought another 217 as well, and they will all be here tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, and I just ordered a 180 brush, thanks to that  thread lol
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f219/m...ht-now-129228/
I am turning into a brush-aholic.  Yet, I still don't have a fullsize 187


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

The SE brushes are faboo for travel.  I love the 187 SEs for this purpose.

My top MAC brushes (and yes, you cannot beat the full size brushes):

217 (one for eyeshadow and one for concealer)
187 (it does it all)
109 (amazing for applying liquid foundation)
188 (my go-to brush for cream or powder blushes)


----------



## MissResha (Feb 25, 2009)

^^the Brush Queen has spoken!! haha

@carandru, i feel you. i'm gonna buy another 239 this weekend, or as soon as my new paycheck gets directly deposited LOL!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^  LOL you know I couldn't stay away from a thread like this.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

DAMMIT!! the 239 is out of stock GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! i was so gonna buy one today!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Give it a day it will back...they always are


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

i hope so!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_if i could find that baby, trust me i would. it's like, Where's Waldo. i cannot find it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i want it so bad lol




the 187 is amazing. i play with it LMAO. like, its just so soft and sturdy at the same time. its perfect for everything. if i had to get ONE mac brush, that would be the one. it's a definite multitasker._

 
hahahaha! I pet my 187 as well!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

Heh! All I have are the SE brushes. At this point though, I'd rather buy makeup from MAC than brushes. BUT I will get brushes at some point.

For now, I use my BE, MAC SE and my ELF studio brushes that I love. 

Yep, ELF, hehe.

But yes...I want some full size MAC brushes. *sigh*


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Mar 1, 2009)

This is definitely good for me to hear because I don't own a single brush but slowly over time, I've been replacing all of my makeup with MAC products just because they work the best for me.

I never thought I needed any MAC brushes because I figured hey, any ol' brush works fine. But hearing you say that they actually work best (which go figure, I should've known) makes me willing to dish out fine cash for a brush.

Thanks


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

no problem!

i used to use my too faced eyeshadow brush with certain mac colors and it wasn't picking them up nearly as well as the 239. so i was like WOW lol.


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah at first i was skeptical too about MAC brushes, i thought they were too expensive until i bought the 239 and 187 and i felled in love. i convinced myself (and my hubby) it was investment of 10-15 years lol. i really dont like any of my SE unless i use them as a travel kit like my HK or holiday sets.


----------



## jaclynashley (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought the same set and I am AMAZED as well.
I have a 224 SE and the 226 and they feel totally different!
The second I used the 226 I knew it was full sized all the way.
I personally love the 187 now,but the 187 SE had to go so I sold it to my friend to help pay for my full size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't wait until I get more money and can get the 239,my SE is getting scratchy.


----------



## nadiya (Mar 3, 2009)

I certainly think there's other brands out there that make great brushes but I like getting MAC because they have a huge range with some unique shapes. They're also a little cheaper than some other department store brands of similar quality.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2009)

I started out with an SE set but I actually don't think they were that bad at all. I just started buying full sized brushes because of the hype they get compared to SE brushes. But I'm going to have to say that I don't like all MAC brushes. The 187 is obviously the best of it's kind. However, I find the Japonesque crease brush or the NARS is softer than the popular MAC 224. That darn brush is so prickly and painful! I don't understand how people can endure blending with that brush. I like the Smashbox pencil brush that was part of the Encounter brush set more than the 219. The smashbox one was made of synthetic fibers so they aren't as pokey as the natural fibers of the 219. I also hated the MAC 213. It was also scratchy.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I may have to spend my tax return on some brushes!!! Haha.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_ However, I find the Japonesque crease brush or the NARS is softer than the popular MAC 224._

 

really?? heck im all about finding the best brush. which NARS brush are you referring to?


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

MAC brushes are not in my budget now (MAC make-up barely is!) but when money gets better,  i did plan on investing on some.  They sound amazing!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

^^trust me, they're not in mine either. i haven't paid full retail price for any of the ones i have lol.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_really?? heck im all about finding the best brush. which NARS brush are you referring to?_

 
It's the NARS #13. Honestly though, the Japonesque one is practically the same but is nearly half the price. Come to think of it, I think a lot of Japonesque brushes are better and cheaper than MAC. Ulta has sales for Japonesque brushes all the time, 25% off, buy one get one half off, buy one get one free, and Ulta store coupons on top of that.


----------



## jaclynashley (Mar 5, 2009)

The thing is that you can't actually feel the Japonesque brushes.
I've went to so many Ulta's to see if they have tester but none of them do,and I'm not going to rip open a box to contaminate one for someone else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm not going to out down the quality of Japonesque because one again I've never felt them.
Bad marketing on Ulta's part.


----------



## divalicious (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, Specktra and MAC newbie here. I decided to jump into the bandwagon and got myself a bunch of MAC brushes - the 168, 187, 208, 209, 217, 224, 226, 239, 242, 266, and a spanking new brush roll. All I can say is, ohmygawrsh, where have I been hiding all my life? These brushes are pure love and they're so worth every dollar I spent. Makes me feel like washing my face and putting new makeup on every hour. Also gives me a reason to hang out in this forum everyday lol


----------



## astronaut (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_The thing is that you can't actually feel the Japonesque brushes.
I've went to so many Ulta's to see if they have tester but none of them do,and I'm not going to rip open a box to contaminate one for someone else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm not going to out down the quality of Japonesque because one again I've never felt them.
Bad marketing on Ulta's part._

 
My local Ulta actually has this bundle of Japonesque brushes, like a large keychain bundle, that has the brush testers attached.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm going to ulta today LOL

i just got the 242 brush the other day too. i really really like that one. like, i have to get another one because i can see i'll be using it a LOT.

what is going on here!


----------



## shyste (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alexheartsmac* 

 
_you are so right because my first MAC brushes was a brush set from colorforms and i liked them because they are good and all but once i have gotten full size brushes i am like so amazed_

 
I had the purple colorforms set and completely agree w/you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The SE brushes are faboo for travel. I love the 187 SEs for this purpose.

My top MAC brushes (and yes, you cannot beat the full size brushes):

217 (one for eyeshadow and one for concealer)
187 (it does it all)
109 (amazing for applying liquid foundation)
188 (my go-to brush for cream or powder blushes)_

 
You are so right I need to buy at lest 2 more 109..I use it for Studio Fix & Studio Sculpt...187 is just pure FIYAH!!!!  Oh and nobody is allowed to look at/touch my 226..lol!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_I certainly think there's other brands out there that make great brushes but I like getting MAC because they have a huge range with some unique shapes. They're also a little cheaper than some other department store brands of similar quality._

 
I can't bring myself to pay for the NARS ones though and I have other  brushes than  MAC....


----------



## MissResha (Mar 8, 2009)

^^LOL!! i dont blame you in regards to the 226. heck, dont bring it around me. i know magic. i'll make it disappear LMAO


----------

